# HIGH SCHOOL --  1957  vs  2016



## havasu (Apr 14, 2016)

Scenario 1:
Jack goes duck hunting before school and then pulls into the school parking lot with his shotgun in his truck's gun rack.

1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.
2016 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.

Scenario 2:
Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school.

1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.
2016 - Police called and SWAT team arrives -- they arrest both Johnny and Mark. They are both charged with assault and both expelled - even though Johnny started it .

Scenario 3:
Jeffrey will not be in class, he disrupts other students.

1957 - Jeffrey sent to the Principal's office and given a good paddling by the Principal. He then returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
2016 - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. He becomes a zombie. He is then tested for ADD. The family gets extra money (SSI) from the government because Jeffrey has a disability.

Scenario 4:
Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping. 

1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college and becomes a successful businessman.
2016 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. The state psychologist is told by Billy's sister that she remembers being spanked herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has an affair with the psychologist.

Scenario 5:
Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.

1957 - Mark shares his aspirin with the Principal out on the smoking dock .
2016 - The police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is then searched for drugs and weapons.

Scenario 6:
Pedro fails high school English.

1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English and goes to college.
2016 - Pedro's cause is taken up by a radical group. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement forgraduation is racist. ACLU files a class action lawsuit against the state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English is then banned from the basic curriculum. Pedro is given his diploma anyway, but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.

Scenario 7:
Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the Fourth of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle and blows up a red ant bed..

1957 - Ants die.
2016 - ATF, Homeland Security and the FBI are all called. Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism. The FBI investigates his parents - and all siblings are removed from their home. All computers are confiscated. Johnny's dad is placed on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.

Scenario 8:
Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee . He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.

1957 - In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.
2016 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 14, 2016)

I remember well being a senior in HS in 1969 and going rabbit hunting after school. The asst principal coming over to the car and looking at our shotguns. Times sure have changed. Make a gun outline out of a slice of cheese and you're going to be charged with high crimes and misdemeanors...


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2016)

I used to carry a pocket knife to school.


----------



## Admin (Apr 14, 2016)

I even had a pocket knife in my purse in high school.  And I was not a tom boy girl.


----------



## havasu (Apr 14, 2016)

I only carried a roach clip.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2016)

I didn't have any roaches left.


----------



## johntempleman (Jul 3, 2016)

6- 7 year old kids are playing videos games I was eating mud at that age, right mud  
No comparison to old times!


----------



## Rusty (Jul 3, 2016)

I actually took a ring-neck snake to school in my pocket.


----------



## havasu (Jul 3, 2016)

I had a pet alligator when I was a kid and took him to class for "show and tell"


----------



## zannej (Jul 14, 2016)

This reminds me of my late friend talking about a fight he got into after school back in the 1940s or 1950s. Some other boy picked a fight with him outside of school (but it was basically on the way home from school so they were still under the authority of the school). My friend won the fight and busted the boy's head. He thought he was going to be in trouble at school the next day but nothing happened. Years later he was talking to the principal and the principal mentioned something about the time he had busted that boy's head. My friend said "You knew about that?" and the principal said "That boy had it coming to 'im!"

Nowadays, the school would have been sued and both boys would have been arrested.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

My nephew reminded me of this thread. 

I bought him a 98 Ford explorer about year ago, he lost a tranny line and figured he would keep going. Blew the trans. That was months ago. I took it to my trans guy who rebuilt it and gave it back to him. A few months later his shift solenoid went out. I went and picked it up and brought it back to my guy. (My nephew lives 110 miles away from me) He didn't stop driving it after the solenoid went out so he burned up another trans. He never looks at gauges or can even tell when things are not running right. So he picked it back up and a week later it throws a code for the same thing. I had him park it as I was to busy to go get it. Last week I had a chance to send someone to get it. I call my nephew and told him someone would be there at 7 pm and he needed to be there to help load it up. He got an attitude and said he had already made plans and wouldn't break them and that my driver would have to do it himself. I asked what his plans were that he couldn't break? He said he made plans to go hang out with a friend. I sent him a text saying to be there to help or im not having my driver take it. I called his mom to make sure everything went well and she said the he had her help load it because he was busy. I gave her a bunch of crap for this and she agreed with him about having plans and he did what she does at work and that is to delegate it to someone else. I was pissed about all this. I dropped the car off the other day to find rolling papers and a bag of weed in the cup holder. Told my trans guy to put it on the back burner for a while. When I get it back I will park it in my shop and be too busy for him to come get it. All this and I am the one paying for everything.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 15, 2016)

I had connection with a car dealer many years ago when my nephew and a couple nieces turned 16. I bought some cars that needed a little work and fixed one up for each of them. Never got a thanks from any of them.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

That's the same predicament I am in. Never a thanks or any appreciation at all. Always just a phone call of when am I getting my car back. If I upset him he just doesn't answer. I don't know why I bother.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2016)

Chris said:


> All this and* I am the one paying* for everything.



Gotta ask, WHY?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a lot of respect for my grandfather and he has asked me to help until he is gone. If I didn't he would and he would be just a frustrated as me and he doesn't need that. I have more means for moving vehicle and more connections on getting stuff done. When grandpa is dead and gone both my sister and him are on their own.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2016)

I understand.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 15, 2016)

The same nephew that I bought the car, I also took to a baseball All-Star game at Royals stadium, we sat about 10 rows back, right behind home plate. In 1970, the year the Chiefs won the Super Bowl, I had one of the players that I knew get the autographs of the whole team and I gave that to him. A year later, he was too good to even speak to me.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2016)

Rusty said:


> The same nephew that I bought the car, I also took to a baseball All-Star game at Royals stadium, we sat about 10 rows back, right behind home plate. In 1970, the year the Chiefs won the Super Bowl, I had one of the players that I knew get the autographs of the whole team and I gave that to him. A year later, he was too good to even speak to me.



I have tried for years to help my nephew out. I too took to him to right behind home plate and box seats at Angel stadium (he was a huge Angels fan before weed came around) I have bought him two cars and had him do a lot of little jobs for me, none of which ever were good work. I felt bad for him for a lot of years. My sister was in no place to raise him when he was young so my mom pretty much raised him. my sister re-married her ex husband who did not like the kid so she chose him over the kid although she would never say that. My mom spoiled him pretty good because of his crappy parents (His dad is 43 and never has had a job other than house sitter/pot salesman) and my sister who has always had a decent job and made money just can't pick a good guy or be responsible for herself. My mom died three years ago and it hit him like a sack of potatoes, nothing  but rebelling and and throwing fits. My sister stepped up and left her husband and is raising him now but it is too late I think. I think she also feels bad for not being around so she lets him get away with anything and puts up with his crap.

I have offered several times for him to come live with me and I would teach him a trade he could be proud of and get him on the right track for a great life but all he can say is that I am mean and hard on him. I am at the point of giving up on him. It drives me nuts when someone refuses to even help themselves.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2016)

Chris, there's an old saying. You can bring them to the table, but you can't make them eat. 

Leave the door open for when he's ready to come through, it's just not the right time yet. Balls in his court.


----------



## zannej (Aug 16, 2016)

This reminds me so much of part of the plot from Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood. Time to tell the punks to get off your lawn!

It sucks when you feel obligated to take care of ungrateful people because of family. My brother-in-law's grandfather asked my brother-in-law's father to take care of the sister (when the grandfather was on his deathbed). So, the father had his own small business (as an arborist) and hired his sister to work there. She embezzled thousands of dollars from the company and caused a lot of problems. She got him to co-sign loans for her and then she never paid and stuck him with the bill. When my brother-in-law had the company passed to him, he wanted to fire his aunt, but the father is still alive and forbade it. She continued to steal and cause problems until my brother-in-law said he'd had enough and sold the company. Part of the contract upon selling was that they wouldn't start up a new business within x amount of time and wouldn't take clients from the company. Well, the aunt stole one of the work computers from the office and started contacting customers to get them to go to her new business that she was trying to start up. My brother-in-law then got in hot water with the company he sold to and ended up telling the aunt that he would absolutely report her to the cops for theft if she didn't cease and desist and return the computer. He would have had her thrown in jail right away if not for his father.

She continues to mooch off of her brother and has no relationship with my brother-in-law.

I really don't understand how people can be so ungrateful to others for doing things for them or giving them things. I've known so many people who are ungrateful and I really just don't get it. I suppose that is why I spend most of my time with cats. I just don't get people.


----------

